# bought this machinist box full of stuff,for 900$..did i do alright or overpay?



## gary.h (May 2, 2011)

just wondering what you folks think..


----------



## sasquatch (May 2, 2011)

Gary  Excellent purchase!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Those opportunities never come around very often!!!!

 Congratulations!!


----------



## gary.h (May 6, 2011)

thanks for the input.much appreciate it.


----------



## gary.h (May 7, 2011)

thank you for your advice paddy! that taper is not for that chuck,which is too bad because im having to use the one out of my drill press when i do need to center drill.they will get a good cleaning and the tools will get the respect they deserve..thanks again.


----------



## Highpower (May 8, 2011)

Gary,

I have many of those same exact tools!  
 They still have plenty of life left in them and will serve you well. I like the patina of those older tools as they have some "history".

The tools I have were given to me by my father-in-law several years ago when he retired. I feel a bit guilty about that because he has two sons around my age as well, but he said that neither one of them had ever expressed any interest in machining. I'm sure the previous owner of your tools would be happy to know they are in good hands now, with someone who will appreciate them.

Enjoy using them!  8)


----------

